# Need 2 budget subs? Dayton 120's, BIC-v1220?



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
At a recommendation of another user, I may pair 2 subs to go next to 2 tower speakers, so my daughter can't tip anything over.

I was thinking two Dayton 120's or the BIC V1220's?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

I haven't heard either of those, but the cheap DA's look kind of cheap (I know looks can be deceiving) and the BIC Venturi subs get good reviews, but I don't like that they are down firing. IMO, that is for movies only and they are not musical, but meant more for a shacking boom sound.

Amazon has the BIC America F12 for just a few more dollars then the Venturi line. http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-F...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1279916396&sr=8-1

The price seems to move around a lot and I've seen it as low as $210 and seems to be $218 today, but it should be worth the small extra amount.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not sure that I would go with anything less than this one at $299 each a much better sub.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

alewisdvm said:


> Hello,
> At a recommendation of another user, I may pair 2 subs to go next to 2 tower speakers, _so my daughter can't_ _tip anything over._
> 
> I was thinking two Dayton 120's or the BIC V1220's?


hey alewisdvm, please don't take this (offensive) but while I would love recommend you two budget subs, (may i ask you to explained what do mean when you say, (so my daughter can't tip anything over??) its just that I'm thinking that your referring to a toddler, sorry if i misunderstood what you said.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure about the BIC so i'd go for the daytons, i'll have to do some research.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

LOL....She is a little over 2 years old. Many of you have clearly stated NOT to put towers seated back inside of the alcove (2 feet deep). Therefore, the towers are freestanding and I suppose she could pull or push them over?
One suggestion was to wedge them a bit by adding a subwoofer directly next to it?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You could buid a fence around them:rofl:.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

bambino said:


> You could buid a fence around them:rofl:.


you laugh but there is gating you can buy distinctly for this purpose :yikes:


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

alewisdvm, those Dayton 120's looks good for the money and it has good reviews also" and not only parts express, also the "Bic's is always a good budget speaker/sub's choice!! (as long as you remember that you get what you pay for.. so just don't try to make them go beyond their limits<> they should get the job done.

(and don't forget to keep (eyes) on your daughter :bigsmile 

"and as a second thought you could also try http://www.vanns.com to see if you if they have sub's in that P/R that you like "because most of the time they don't charge (sale tax & shipping??!!) good luck man.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

recruit said:


> you laugh but there is gating you can buy distinctly for this purpose :yikes:


I know, believe it or not my mother inlaw told me about it. I was just being silly, as i know the dangers of tower speakers and toddlers, my twins are getting all too curious about the towers.:foottap:


----------

